# هل نضيف الصودا أم السلفونيك على الآخر؟



## حلويس (25 نوفمبر 2011)

بخصوص معادلة السلفونيك أثناء عملية انتاج الصابون السائل
ما هو الأفضل: أن نضيف محلول الصودا على محلول السلفونيك أم نضيف محلول السلفونيك على محلول الصودا؟
و شكرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (25 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم في هذه الحالة ليس هناك اي ضرر من الاضافة في الحالتين ولكن المنطق العملي يحتم علينا اضافة الصودا الى الحامض بسبب ان كمية الحامض الموجود في الصابون هو الاكثر وبالتالي الحاجة الى الصودا تكون كمية قليلة للتحكم في درجة الحموضة وكذلك الكمية التي تضاف غير معروفة الكمية ومن الصعب عكس هذه العملية .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## حلويس (25 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات قيمة جدا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------

